# HO Scale Rope



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

I am building a river barge for my future layout and plan to attach tires to the sides for bumpers. I was wondering what works well for HO scale rope to attach the tires to the barge?

Thanks.

Dr Bob


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/157825.aspx


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Great tips in that link midlife.....I was thinking about running it through bees wax as well (which is also one of the tips they give)

I'll be needing to do this to a steam tug.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Doc, can you do a build thread on the barge?
You know that you have to do a tug too? :thumbsup:

NMIT had some chain for sale if you have a need for some.
I don't know if he still has it but you can ask.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16089


----------



## Dr Bob (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi Big Ed.

I should have thought of that before I started the barge. Sorry. I am almost done so I don't have photos of the process. It is the center piece out of the Walther car float HO scale. It's a pretty simple design with the ends cut at a 45 degree angle and a flat deck for hauling shipping containers. All I have left to do is add the deck details (cleats, tires, etc), paint it and add the containers. 

Dr Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well then you could add a picture before you get one of these,

:ttiwwop:

Thanks I have not used that for a while. 

Tug boat in the works?


----------

